# old friends



## steve3030 (Nov 24, 2013)

Trying to find shipmates of my father one of the ships he sailed on was the RFA SHIP RESURGENT his name was Neil McArthur martin


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

steve3030,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
You will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and hopefully someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------

